# starting a d20 Wheel of Time custom campaign [full]



## Orichin (Oct 21, 2004)

IC thread: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=107221
PC sheets coming eventually.












I'll be starting a d20 Wheel of Time game.  If there is interest, please post here.  looking for 4-6 players, starting at level 4.  Backstory is a must, any background covered in the core book is applicable, character should be at least 80% serious (a little levity is good, but I'm aiming for a relatively serious game).  Time period will be 1 week prior chapter 1 of The Eye of the World.  Background can include passing aquaintance with a major character in the books or friendly relationship with any other character mentioned in the books if you wish.  The game will follow looseley follow jordan's story, but with enough changes to keep those familiar with the books guessing constantly.

This will be my first game at EN world, and I'm looking foward to it


be sure to check the latest message.


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 22, 2004)

I would so love this... I think I have been in two other games in this setting here that died  would love to see this go through.

And yes the motherboard was down for the boards over the weekend and then again the other day... hope they are back up for good now 

A Arafellins (Borderlander) Armsmen would be cool


----------



## garyh (Oct 22, 2004)

I would enjoy getting in on a WoT game.  I've tried before and they never made it anywhere.

An Ogier woodsman/wanderer interests me.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 22, 2004)

I'd really enjoy playing in a WoT game, it's been a long time since I've gotten any use out of that book.

I'm thinking a male wilder of some kind.  Just to add a bit of a kick to the story.


----------



## Zweischneid (Oct 22, 2004)

I'd love to join...


I might even play an Aiel if it's allowed. Or maybe a "Wetland" Spearman.


----------



## Orichin (Oct 23, 2004)

Cool, the mix sounds pretty good so far, I"d like to get one or two more people in if there's any more interest.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Oct 23, 2004)

Color me interested with a Woodsman or Wanderer.


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 24, 2004)

Kewl... now character creation  what do you want Orichin


----------



## Orichin (Oct 24, 2004)

*Next step*

As I said, this is the first game played or mastering here at EN world, I read the FAQ but am unsure of what the next step is, I"m assuming character generation, and I'd like to handle it 1 on 1 via e-mail but cannot access member's e-mail info.  Is there another way to handle it so players won't know each other's character sheets? I won't enforce strict hiding of the character sheets once the game has progressed enough that your characters know eachother well, but I think it helps character development earlier on.

As far as 'house rules' that I prefer to use:
-you will be rolling dice for character generation and submitting the results to me to be passed or modified (probably 4d6, drop lowest result.  I'll have each of you roll two sets and pass one or both)
-Please include a background with your submissions of starting stats.  Take your time if you wish, I'll be muddling through the new DM interface here at ENworld for the first few days/weeks I'm sure, so there's no rush.
-max hp at lvl 1, ever level thereafter roll hit die normally at level up, you may choose to take the result or discard it and roll a second time.  you may only roll one extra time, and if you do you must take the second result.
-The only sourcebook I have is the core rulebook for WoT and a campaign module that I won't be using.  
-Algai'd'siswai gain Improved Unarmed Attack at level 5.
-Armsman may take Improved weapon focus and Improved weapon specialization from the 3.5 dungeons and dragon's players handbook as if they were fighters.
-Wilders and initiates gain a +2 insight bonus to spot, listen and search checks while embraced, this stacks with the Power Heightened Senses feat.
-Woodsman's reflex save goes up at the same rate as fortitude.
-I don't mind some numbercrunching, but don't get out of hand, everyone likes having something they're good at, but nobody likes living in a shadow all the time.
-The _first aid_ portion of the Heal skill can alternately be used as a standard action to convert 1d3 points of real damage to subdual damage.  This ability may only be used if the character has not been healed or recieved this treatment since his last wounding.
-Ambidexterity and Two weapon fighting are now just Two weapon fighting, it carries the benefits and prerequisites of both feats.
-Dark one's own luck may be taken twice as a feat (making 3 uses for a wanderer)
-I will add more feats to the treesinging line if anyone chooses to play a treesinger
-the Heal weave heals an amount of damage equal to channeler's level when "+channeler level" is indicated, the dice results are treated normally and converted to subdual damage as per the weave's text. Any aplication of the Heal weave automatically stablizes a dying character.
-The game is starting rougly 1 week prior to the beginning of The Eye of the World and will follow a path similar to Jordan's works, but with certain minor and major events occurring differently or in different order to keep those familiar with the books guessing as much as anyone who hasn't read the series.
-Any background is fine, except seanchan and shari.  backstory may include passing aquaintance with a main character from the books or a good/bad/neutral relationship with a more minor character if you wish, so long as backstory warrants it.


Thank you for your interest and welcome to the game


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 25, 2004)

Cool I will email you my character in a bit... next question... I am assuming we are level ONE correct? Just want to be sure.

You might want to check out some of Playing the Game and read some of the games there to see how the games flow online. It is a bit different and combat can be slow  but I genereally try and post at least once a day for any game I am in or running. Sometimes in combat if someone is slow to reply I just do their action for them to keep the game moving.


----------



## Orichin (Oct 25, 2004)

Sorry, level 4


----------



## Orichin (Oct 27, 2004)

*Update*

I've gotten e-mail contact with 2 people so far, just wanted to post a reminder to send me your starting stat proposals and backstories.  Also, I'll accept alternate player applicants, e-mail them to me with alternate in the subject and the character's background/history included in the body.


----------



## Zweischneid (Oct 27, 2004)

Could you send me back my own background (Hanjia) possibly?

I send it off by email, but didn't save it on my own, stupid me.


----------



## Orichin (Oct 30, 2004)

*Let's get this going*

still only have contact with 2 people, I'll update this post in a couple days before re-opening recruitment if I can't get a few more people to show interest.  If you're having trouble coming up with a backstory or character concept, send me an e-mail (at ***see below***) anyway to confirm that you wish to participate in the game.


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 31, 2004)

I am just finishing up my history (already sent you base character), sorry it has taken so long. Can't wait to play...


----------



## Orichin (Oct 31, 2004)

*hp*

I should have been more claer; I'll roll the hp on this end, then you can choose whether to keep or toss the first roll.

Also, with no 'sessions', or other regularly spaced intervals of downtime, I'm thinking xp will be given out every time the characters rest overnight, leveling will require more time, I'll make a note after any post I make that allows the PC's enough downtime to level. Characters will start at base xp for lvl 4, for any that didn't assume so already.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 31, 2004)

Will get something like a character description/history to you soon...


----------



## Orichin (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re-opening recruitment*

I am re-opening recruitment to 2 more characters.  Captain Tagon and garyh, if you are still interested, your spots will be reserved until the game actually begins(if you've already contacted me I probably accidentally deleted your message, sorry if that's the case).  
I don't have a female channeler yet, so if anyone would be interested in playing one, speak up  

All the info you should need on character creation should be in the above postings, as is my e-mail address to contact me with character info (character sheets will be kept secret, at least initially)

Other than that, we've got an interesting-looking mix so far, and barring too much interest (not an issue thusfar :\  ), just about any character would be welcome.

I'd like to get the game started sometime in the next 7-10 days if not sooner; hope to see you there.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 2, 2004)

Question, what are the characters so far then? I am not sure 

I am a Borderlander Armsmen 

Just wondering (looks like a Wilder and a Aiel right?) NOW if it is a secret no big deal.

Can't wait to start


----------



## Zweischneid (Nov 2, 2004)

> I don't have a female channeler yet, so if anyone would be interested in playing one, speak up




damn, should have thought of that


----------



## Orichin (Nov 6, 2004)

Once the characters currently in the process of creation are complete to a playable state, the game will begin.  

For any more who are interested in playing, e-mail me with a character concept.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 6, 2004)

I be ready for this to start 

Get those characters in please... I want to start


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 7, 2004)

I'm interested and will send you an e-mail. 

Nick


----------



## Campbell (Nov 7, 2004)

I'm interested, but it seems that the e-mail function isn't working for me.


----------



## Orichin (Nov 7, 2004)

I had it in a post above; garbagejuicejunky_@hotmail.com

the e-mail function doesn't work for me either  :\


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 7, 2004)

Did you get my e-mail, Orichin?


----------



## Orichin (Nov 12, 2004)

*At long last*

OK, got 3 complete characters and 2 more underway, I'll be starting the thread this weekend (preliminary RP and group gathering for the most part).  Thanks for your patience everyone, and I hope you enjoy the game


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 12, 2004)

Sweet.


----------



## Orichin (Nov 14, 2004)

The game thread has been started.


http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1855549#post1855549


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 15, 2004)

Ok cool... yet scary first post 

NOW combat... do you want use to uise Spoilers also? You are going to make all rolls correct, just need our actions? 

Just want to make sure about the Spoiler before posting


----------



## Orichin (Nov 15, 2004)

After rolling just a few dice I"ve decided I'm going to go with the honor system on PC rolls.  
I'll leave combat up to you (the players) to some extent.  
To get a general consensus, would you prefer to reroll initiative every round or wait until the PC enters a new scene (not necessarily a new encounter, but a break in the action, or a PC disengaging from combat, or the battlefield changing in some other substantial way would trigger new initiative rolls for those involved)?
Also, I plan on checking (and hopefully posting on) the game thread daily, if you don't or can't on a regular basis, I'd ask that you post your character's intentions for the next round whenever you have a good idea of what you'll be doing next (by no means will I hold you to the action if you post a different action before the intentions are run through the number cruncher)-if that's what you meant by spoiler, that should answer your question, otherwise..what's a spoiler?


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 15, 2004)

For initiative, I'd prefer the latter.  Rerolling initiative every round seems like a little much.

Nick


----------



## Zweischneid (Nov 15, 2004)

Great, heading straight into a gory suicide right with the first post. Way to go!!  

I believe to recall that there was some sort of fighting etiquette with Aiel about not attacking without a challenge or some such, but I just assumed it wouldn't apply for Shadowspawn anyways. Pls correct me if I am wrong.




> For initiative, I'd prefer the latter. Rerolling initiative every round seems like a little much.




I second that....


----------



## Orichin (Nov 16, 2004)

Nothing about a challenge being neccessary/proper that I recall from the books (just the veil).  They do hold honor in high reguard though, and against respected foes, a challenge might be the favored practice.  Trollocs deserve to die though, and challenging them just makes it take longer 


Lasting initiative works just fine for me, it's my preferred method.  The book says reroll every round though, and the general consensus on various faq-like threads is keep house rules at a minimum.  


Unfortunately I love house rules, and will use that statement as prelude to my next:
I very much encourage stunts.  If you guys can think of something really cool that wouldn't be beyond the realm of reason for your character, but just isn't represented by rules/feats/whatnot, describe it in detail and post an OOC note at the end of your reply stating that you are attempting a stunt.  Generally _at least_ 1 skill check and 1 attack roll (possibly a called shot) will be made to determine the success/failure of the stunt, with added effects on par with the difficulty of the check(s).  To give an example from a past WoT game I've had:
Samus Din'Wieldir, a blademaster who had captured and learned to ride a seanchan raken was flying above a city and needed to get into the 3rd floor of a 5 story building immediately to draw enemy soldiers' attentions away from another PC they had just reduced to negative hp, or Samus' ally would surely perish.  Damian (the player) said to me:  I want to dive 30 feet with the raken, have it get as close to the buiding as possible, then I will cut the harness on my saddle, jump off the raken, through the closed window, and hopefully get a suprise attack on one of the soldiers...how much of that can I do and what will I need to roll?
In the D20 rules that would be completely impossible to do in one round.  Realistically, one could do that in 6 seconds; so I had him make a DC 20 ride check to get the raken to get near the window, followed by a DC 25 jump check to make sure he could reach the window, a ranged attack against the window's ac to make sure he didn't hit the wall, and a DC 20 tumble check to see if he could regain his footing quickly enough to make an attack.  If any check failed, the stunt would fail at that point, and the laws of gravity would take over from there.
Stunts don't have to be last-ditch, desperate efforts.  For instance, a month or two later in the same campaign, the party was trying to avoid the invading Seanchan armies for a period of several days, and in that time the party's wolfbrother/two rivers archer was separated from his pack mule, which was carrying most of his gear and a large quantity of explosive material.  By the time he found his mule, it had been confiscated by a party of 20 seanchan soldiers and a pair of damane/sul'dam couples.  His only stunt was a witty comment to the effect of 'been nice knowing you, Ponhei' (yes, he named his mule pony), and fired a burning arrow at the saddlebag containing the explosives from near-maximum range on a two rivers longbow.  Long story short, a charisma check and a called shot wiped out 2 dozen seanchan military and a mule named pony.  

I really don't have rules for the stunts, they've all been player-inspired and made up on the spot (my favorite line as DM to player is "you can try").  Basically if it would add drama and flaire to the story of the game, and you haven't done the same thing or something similar before, and it isn't just a blatant attempt to get around the rules, chances are I"ll let you try it-just keep in mind the more you want to do with a stunt the tougher it will be.  Also, these stunts are supposed to be special, dramatic events at potentially pivotal moments in the game; go ahead and experiment if you wish to get an idea of how I work them, but please don't go overboard trying to use a stunt in every fight once you do.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 16, 2004)

Sorry I haven't gotten a character in yet, been a busy week or so.  Will try to get it cracked out in brief tonight.


----------



## Zweischneid (Nov 16, 2004)

> I really don't have rules for the stunts, they've all been player-inspired and made up on the spot (my favorite line as DM to player is "you can try"). Basically if it would add drama and flaire to the story of the game, and you haven't done the same thing or something similar before, and it isn't just a blatant attempt to get around the rules, chances are I"ll let you try it-just keep in mind the more you want to do with a stunt the tougher it will be. Also, these stunts are supposed to be special, dramatic events at potentially pivotal moments in the game; go ahead and experiment if you wish to get an idea of how I work them, but please don't go overboard trying to use a stunt in every fight once you do.




Sounds like fun


----------



## Zweischneid (Nov 16, 2004)

Orichin in the IC Thread said:
			
		

> OOC: you'll find from time to time that the story doesn't quite sync up with the rules, my bookkeeping isn't sloppy, though (no attack roll was made for the AoO, it was just there for flavor). As mentioned in various d20 rulebooks, many swings and misses, feints, dodges, etc. are assumed to happen during the course of combat that won't be reflected in the rules.




Fine with me.. and I'll just post attacks or other rolls in the Spoilered/OOC Parts that I think might happen or be useful for the play. Use, change or ignore them at you leisure.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 16, 2004)

Thanks for the prompt reply, Orichin.  That's fine with me; I was just curious as to what was going on.  

Nick


----------



## Orichin (Nov 16, 2004)

Zweischneid said:
			
		

> Fine with me.. and I'll just post attacks or other rolls in the Spoilered/OOC Parts that I think might happen or be useful for the play. Use, change or ignore them at you leisure.





exactly what I was planning on/have been doing, all important game information will be footnoted in ooc/combat section, as well as privately made checks that directly involve your character (including things like reputation checks, some saving throws, and skill checks like spot/listen/sense motive that might activate automatically without any concious action on the part of your character)

Additionally (not that it has anything to do with this, just didn't want to make another post), to clarify, trolloc axes are being treated as dwarven waraxes (d10, x3 crit, exotic to use in 1 hand for size M or smaller characters), and their spiked flails/maces are being treated as greatclubs, since those weapons are common in the books but not detailed in the trolloc entry.


----------



## Zweischneid (Nov 20, 2004)

Zweischneid in the IC Thread said:
			
		

> Coming in low the Maiden skipped to the Trollocs left to bypass the expected low parry and leaped up high. Twisting her body in mid-air she drove the spearpoint forward, delivering a vicious cut to the brutes thick neck before landing catlike in a low crouch behind Trolloc.






			
				Orichin in the IC Thread said:
			
		

> Long before the axe would have struck home, Hanjia's spearhead tore into the forearm of the trolloc like an arrow into a target. The bladed edges of her spearhead, being pitted and notched in parts from punching through armor, but still razor sharp along most of its cutting surface, cut like a serrated knife through the muscle that rides the inside of the forearm and gives strength to exactly the kind of motion the trolloc was delivering his axe with.
> Raising her buckler, Hanjia easily defeated the now cumbersome swing despite her weakened state.
> Snarling with frustration, the beast dropped the axe in disgust and leaned forward as if to pounce on Hanjia barehanded.




I'm a bit confused to be honest. Those two post hardly seem to be talkin about the same fight. Is that my attack or already the next round? 
Would be nice if you could possibly give more reference/continuicy to my posts? While your descriptions are surely the better ones, I'm starting to get a feeling I'm writing mine up for nothing. 




			
				Orichin in the IC Thread said:
			
		

> combat: Hanjia's attack hit, trolloc missed







			
				Zweischneid in the IC Thread said:
			
		

> ((Attack d20(17)+7= 24 / Damage d6(3)+2= 5))
> ((Attack d20(9)+7= 16 / Damage d6(5)+2= 7))
> 4. Attack d20(12)+7= 19 / Damage d6(3)+2= 5
> 5. Attack d20(18)+7=25 / Damage d6(2)+2= 4




I've also been posting advanced rolls for the next fights. If your last post describes the Attack after the one I posted, the Trolloc would have taken over over 20 points of damage.
If not, did you miss those Attackrolls? Or ignore them? Would go more smoothly I'd believe if one does not wait for next posts

Please clarify to me how and in what order you'd like descriptive text and die rolls to be posted. This fight, as I said sorta confused me at it was just a one-on-one. 

Thanks


----------



## Orichin (Nov 22, 2004)

Sorry, I got confused-I'll try to keep a closer eye on stuff like that.  
I read the post, and recorded damage for your hit as you rolled it, then suffered a brain fart when writing up the response; sorry for the confusion.

Also, I've added a bookmark to this page so it will be on my 'rounds' when I go to post on the IC thread, I'll also post links between the IC and OOC boards at the first post of each thread.

Gonna spend some time tonight re-organizing my notes and getting them all onto the comp, I think that'll help some too, so the next round will be a little late.

If there are any other suggestions you guys can make, I'm all ears, this is my first game here and with a text-based interface, I'm a noob


----------



## Zweischneid (Nov 23, 2004)

> If there are any other suggestions you guys can make, I'm all ears, this is my first game here and with a text-based interface, I'm a noob




Well, I am kinda new to this too, thats why I ask ...


----------



## Zweischneid (Dec 8, 2004)

Whats up? Game on pause?


----------



## Campbell (Dec 8, 2004)

I'm one of the two players, currently waiting to have their characters introduced, and earlier this week I received the following message from Orichin.



			
				Orichin said:
			
		

> I'll be taking a trip this wednesday/thursday and will have a bit of time to work on the campaign, so I'll be able to fit your character in by the time I start posting again thursday/fridayish.



 I hope this helps.


----------



## Orichin (Dec 14, 2004)

sorry guys, almost gave the game up for dead.  Having kind of a waking coma lately.
The game will be back on track tomorrow.

It is safe to assume that all of the passengers inside the carriage are dead or will die within seconds after impact (applied falling object damage from 3.5 DMG for a Gigantic object weighing around a ton to all passengers, and the driver took lots of falling damage from being thrown-he had the most hp of the bunch as a 3rd lvl expert)


----------



## Campbell (Dec 14, 2004)

Orichin said:
			
		

> sorry guys, almost gave the game up for dead.  Having kind of a waking coma lately.
> The game will be back on track tomorrow.



 I'm looking forward to my eventual involvement.


----------



## Zweischneid (Dec 16, 2004)

Hey.. welcome aboard Campbell.


I think it'll run much more smoothly once the characters meet up. Conversation between characters can usually cover a day or three without a DM posting. The four-games in one must be a nightmare to run Orichin... the work is defenitly appreciated.


----------



## Campbell (Dec 16, 2004)

It feels good to be aboard. I'm really looking forward to when our characters first meet, espicially the dialogue that I don't doubt will occur over Leon's...ahem...abilities. Up to this point I've really enjoyed just watching the exploits of my fellow players, but it is nice to jump into the mix. This is my first experience with a PbP though, so it will probably take some time for me to get used to the overall flow of the game.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 16, 2004)

Running multiple story lines is a royal pain in a PbP — it effectively killed the first game I tried to run — as it requires that many times more effort and energy to be expended by the GM.  I'm impressed with how Orichin's handled it so far, as I couldn't even come close to doing it this well after a while.

Nick


----------



## Zweischneid (Dec 23, 2004)

Ok, holidays draw near and I'm sitting on packed bags.

In other words, I wont be able to post for a bit. I'll probably be back on January 5th. Feel free to take over Hanjia for a bit if you wanna game on.

Anyways.. Merry Christmas and Happy New Year.



Zweischneid


----------



## Campbell (Jan 11, 2005)

Anyone still here?


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jan 11, 2005)

Yoyoyo.  I'm still here.


----------

